# Charge Plug Sizing Help



## edindave (29 Jun 2012)

Hoping some Charge Plug owners on here can help... Am considering a Charge Plug but not sure about the sizing.
Height 5'6" / 168cm and 29" inside leg. My road bike is a 52cm Scott CR1.

I've read various reports of people 5'7" feeling the Small is too big, but the XSmall seems to be very short on the tup tube. The sizing charts in Wiggle/Evans etc just don't match up against the frame sizing on the Charge site. Am not sure if anywhere in Edinburgh will stock one but I plan to visit the Evans store over the weekend.

Are there are any Plug owners on here who can offer some advice?

Thanks!


----------



## edindave (30 Jun 2012)

I went to Evans earlier and had a look at a Small Charge Sink, which looks to have a frame very similar to the Plug.

It did feel borderline too big. I can just about get both feet flat standing over it but it was almost giving me a wedgie. Reach wise it felt just on the reachy side of OK on the flat bars, but I think if it had bull horns I would be slightly too stretched.

So I think the XSmall will be a better fit for me.

Not going to rush a decision though as I might find an alternative. The Plug seems like a good buy for the money if I can get one around £380.


----------



## HLaB (30 Jun 2012)

I think they've put it up but the Viking Road FX is great VfM at £180; I think the Ed Co Op had their SS on offer too.


----------



## edindave (30 Jun 2012)

I looked at the Viking but it seemed to only come in ridiculously large sizes. I will bide my time and wait for some sales!
Is the viking steel frame or alu? Really want to avoid alu as my hybrid is alu frame carbon fork and it's like a pneumatic drill on Edinburgh's cobbles.


----------



## HLaB (30 Jun 2012)

edindave said:


> I looked at the Viking but it seemed to only come in ridiculously large sizes. I will bide my time and wait for some sales!
> Is the viking steel frame or alu? Really want to avoid alu as my hybrid is alu frame carbon fork and it's like a pneumatic drill on Edinburgh's cobbles.


iirc correctly it comes in a 53cm, 56cm and 59cm, a quick look its slightly reduced again. The Viking is steel.


----------



## edindave (30 Jun 2012)

I think the last time I looked I only saw a 56cm and a 59cm. I wonder if the 53cm would fit me. Less than half the price of the Plug, I can't ignore it as an option. 
The bars are very wide though at 44cm. My road bike bars feel a bit too big for me at 42cm - not changed them yet though.
How's it been so far and how many miles have you done. I know you've been on some good long runs on it up here no problem.


----------



## HLaB (30 Jun 2012)

When i first bought it I thought 44cm was very wide (40cm suits me best, Kinesis/ Sirrus are 40cm, Bianchi's 42cm); I've since found it OK, there's actually a lot of space on longer rides to comfortably place your hand on the flats. I've done 430miles on it so far, my longest was 114miles but that was down south. The addition of clipless has been a good move for up here. I took it out for a wee blast tonight en route to the local supermarket for things like that its much better than having to bother about the road bike and is great fun


----------



## jim55 (30 Jun 2012)

and it gives u the option of fixed with a flip flop ,iv got the same


----------



## edindave (1 Jul 2012)

One thing putting me off the Viking is that at 13kg it's 2-3kg heavier than the Plug. 
I'm still leaning towards the Plug I'm afraid!


----------



## edindave (1 Jul 2012)

Found another Viking at Halfords... just to confuse things!

Any thoughts on this one?

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_899671_langId_-1_categoryId_261353#tab2


----------



## edindave (1 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_899671_langId_-1_categoryId_261353#tab2


 

I couldn't resist it any longer so I've gone for the Viking from Halfords. Collecting it in store - boxed .

I had to buy it when I read the section 'what are the benefits'... 

*also ride in reverse  *

Only kidding . £200 and 3% quidco cash back. Can't really go wrong for a first SS/fixed. Hopefully!


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> I couldn't resist it any longer so I've gone for the Viking from Halfords. Collecting it in store - boxed .
> 
> I had to buy it when I read the section 'what are the benefits'...
> 
> ...


Its probably the same one with a different saddle/ paintwork/ bar tape. It is a little heavy but its fun, enjoy


----------



## edindave (1 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> Its probably the same one with a different saddle/ paintwork/ bar tape. It is a little heavy but its fun, enjoy


 
Ta . Hopefully get to pick it up on Friday if they deliver to store as promised, but probably won't get to try it until the Monday after. Looking forward to it!

Just wondering... apart from a 15mm spanner will I need anything extra for the fixed? I always carry the usual emergency tools.


----------



## jim55 (1 Jul 2012)

nah ,thats it really ,tubes just un case (and levers obv )and a spanner and ur sorted


----------



## edindave (1 Jul 2012)

jim55 said:


> nah ,thats it really ,tubes just un case (and levers obv )and a spanner and ur sorted


 
Nice one ta . I just need to remember to swap the tubes in the hybrid's saddle bag as they'll be too big for the 23mm tyres. Something I'm likely to forget to do!


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> Ta . Hopefully get to pick it up on Friday if they deliver to store as promised, but probably won't get to try it until the Monday after. Looking forward to it!
> 
> Just wondering... apart from a 15mm spanner will I need anything extra for the fixed? I always carry the usual emergency tools.


Just the spanner


----------



## edindave (2 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> Just the spanner


What are the Kenda tyres like? Any good?


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> What are the Kenda tyres like? Any good?


They've not let me down in 430miles and still look quite new and they've been good for grip; I'll replace when they wear out but I'm in no rush too.


----------



## edindave (2 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> They've not let me down in 430miles and still look quite new and they've been good for grip; I'll replace when they wear out but I'm in no rush too.


That's good to hear, hope to run them into the ground!


----------



## edindave (7 Jul 2012)

Just noticed I have a flat rear, only did about a mile on it yesterday!


----------



## HLaB (7 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> Just noticed I have a flat rear, only did about a mile on it yesterday!


I've did 487 miles on mine and I'm yet to have a p'ture, touch wood.


----------



## edindave (7 Jul 2012)

Just my luck. I'll give the rims and spokes a good check. And the tyre. Might swap them for the old 28mm Mara + I have lying around. Might as well add another kg or so 
Need to adjust the chain tension anyway, I think i have it a bit tight.


----------



## edindave (8 Jul 2012)

Well that was the hardest tube change I've ever experienced. And in the comfort of my living room.

Puncture identified as a rip in the tube. Caused by poor join in the rim having a sharp edge (which I sanded down). That was the easy bit.

I've never had so much difficulty getting a tube and tyre back on in my life. And that includes being eaten by midges while changing a tube in the wet on the Trossachs Ton last year.

Just can't seem to get the tube in without it pinching. OK it's the 3rd life for the tube I'm using but should that matter? I finally got it in and pumped it up to 100 (tyre limit is 110) and there is an ever so slight bulge not far from the valve. Aaaaagggggghhhh! I've let out a little and will leave it til morning.

Thankfully I'm not commuting until Tuesday. If I can't get it on clean tomorrow first go I'll be trying a different tyre to see if that helps.


----------



## HLaB (8 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> Well that was the hardest tube change I've ever experienced. And in the comfort of my living room.
> 
> Puncture identified as a rip in the tube. Caused by poor join in the rim having a sharp edge (which I sanded down). That was the easy bit.
> 
> ...


I'm dreading having to take my tyres off now!


----------



## edindave (9 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> I'm dreading having to take my tyres off now!


 
I can feel vibrations in the hub when I rotate the wheel and hold it by the axel. I think I might just take the thing back and get a refund before I start spending any time and money on it.


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> I can feel vibrations in the hub when I rotate the wheel and hold it by the axel. I think I might just take the thing back and get a refund before I start spending any time and money on it.


I wouldn't expect the best at its price but if you are not happy you are probably best to take it back.


----------



## edindave (9 Jul 2012)

Not the only issue I'm afraid. I never mentioned the fact that there are small cuts in the bar tape, apparently caused in transit by the cable ties. Could have lived with them especially as I was planning to replace the bars. Also the front wheel rim is badly scuffed near the valve, which would mangle brake pads.
New bar tape and a new wheel was promised and I was happy with that before this latest issue. 

Perhaps I've been unlucky but the phrase 'buy cheap, buy twice' springs to mind.

It's going back. And I'm back to the drawing board for a fixed.


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> Not the only issue I'm afraid. I never mentioned the fact that there are small cuts in the bar tape, apparently caused in transit by the cable ties. Could have lived with them especially as I was planning to replace the bars. Also the front wheel rim is badly scuffed near the valve, which would mangle brake pads.
> New bar tape and a new wheel was promised and I was happy with that before this latest issue.
> 
> Perhaps I've been unlucky but the phrase 'buy cheap, buy twice' springs to mind.
> ...


Definitely take it back then, before buying mine I spoke to few others that gave the same review as I would a weighty beast but fun; so maybe you have been unlucky but it sounds like things are mounting up  I must admit I bought mine originally with every intention of 'buy cheap buy twice', it was just a stop gap to get me to work while my finances were low and get a bit of training in but at just under 500miles I'm actually enjoying mine and it'll be a longer term thing.
One which caught my eye, when I was looking is the Ed Co Op one, is it any good to you, its not all steel though, just the forks which means it weighs in lighter. They also do a cheaper flat bar version but I was after drops.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jul 2012)

I've owned the EBC Co-Op Revolution Track '10 and still own a Charge Plug. The Plug is the better of the two. The EBC '12 has a slightly higher spec than my '10 did though.


----------



## edindave (9 Jul 2012)

The EBC Track looks good, pity it's not steel.
So the Plug is back in the running. But I'm looking around for other options in the £400 bracket.
There was a nice On-One posted on another thread but it's no longer available. The search continues...


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> The EBC Track looks good, pity it's not steel.
> So the Plug is back in the running. But I'm looking around for other options in the £400 bracket.
> There was a nice On-One posted on another thread but it's no longer available. The search continues...


Another option perhaps, buy an old steel frame customise it and convert it to fixed.


----------



## edindave (9 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> Another option perhaps, buy an old steel frame customise it and convert it to fixed.


 
I like the idea of a project but I'm not sure I can be bothered! One for the future maybe.

I did notice this on-one framset & wheel bundle earlier. But it's going to be a couple of hundred quid on top of that to get up and running. I'm just going to have to bide my time, and watch the sales and gumtree I think.


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> I like the idea of a project but I'm not sure I can be bothered! One for the future maybe.
> 
> I did notice this on-one framset & wheel bundle earlier. But it's going to be a couple of hundred quid on top of that to get up and running. I'm just going to have to bide my time, and watch the sales and gumtree I think.


The same frames (different colours) are on Planet X for £99 you could easily get it built to your spec for under £400, do it yourself and you'd probably be under £300.


----------



## edindave (9 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> The same frames (different colours) are on Planet X for £99 you could easily get it built to your spec for under £400, do it yourself and you'd probably be under £300.


Now yer talking! I'm off to browse!


----------



## edindave (9 Jul 2012)

Pompino or Macinato... that's the question!


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> Pompino or Macinato... that's the question!


From a quick browse I think the difference is what brake mounts you want.


----------



## edindave (9 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> From a quick browse I think the difference is what brake mounts you want.


That's me lost! I would want 105 or similar front and rear.


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> That's me lost! I would want 105 or similar front and rear.


The Pomps have a pair brake arms on the seat stays for mounting cantilever or v brakes, another (urban) says it has disc mounts; the Macinato has got the single bolt hole for mounting calliper brakes: side pull, dual pivot (105 type) or similar road brakes.


----------



## Rancid (13 Jul 2012)

Bit of a journey there EdinDave.

My first bike was a 2011 charge plug, a solid excellent quality bit of kit.
would come highly recommended.
its not the lightest of bikes but is extremely sturdy.
i never felt it was in any distresses as i blasted over speed humps and up down kerbs despite my 18 stone (Fat bloke on a bike) physique.

i now ride a specialized SS which is lighter and takes less effort to get to a decent lick.
however i still grimace sometimes when i leave a kerb or go over a hump or fail to avoid a pot hole.

The specilized gets ridden hard and i show it little love.
The plug on the other hand was wiped down most nights and always kept looking tip top.

if you get the Plug you will not be disappointed.

Concerning tires......
Get something with some type of puncture protection.
there are a few different manufactures and all are worth getting over and above normal non puncture resistant tires.
Especially if you get the plug because that thing will ride through anything with a decent set of tires on it.


----------



## edindave (15 Jul 2012)

Rancid said:


> Bit of a journey there EdinDave.
> 
> My first bike was a 2011 charge plug, a solid excellent quality bit of kit.
> would come highly recommended.
> ...


 
Thanks mate  , the Plug is still top of my list of the steel frame options. And although l like the look of some of the alu frame/carbon fork bikes, they're just not convincing me due to the harsh ride I get on my hybrid (which is the same combo).

Just playing a waiting game now... gumtree bargain or a "too good to pass up" sale offer.


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Jul 2012)

Shame to hear about your issues with the Viking. I doubt you will be dissapointed in a Plug though. Plug's are plug's, nothing special on paper, but I've never heard anyone complain about their functionality and some of them look spiffy, esp the raw finish they did/still might do.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jul 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Shame to hear about your issues with the Viking. I doubt you will be dissapointed in a Plug though. Plug's are plug's, nothing special on paper, but I've never heard *anyone complain about their functionality* and some of them look spiffy, esp the raw finish they did/still might do.


Plug's are great. Flawed but great. Very robust, apart form the paint which us glued on with wallpaper paste, but that robustness comes at a price of a fairly unforgiving ride. The more upmarket Charge frames are double butted and may offer more compliant feel.


----------



## edindave (18 Jul 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Plug's are great. Flawed but great. Very robust, apart form the paint which us glued on with wallpaper paste, but that robustness comes at a price of a fairly unforgiving ride. The more upmarket Charge frames are double butted and may offer more compliant feel.


 
Thanks Greg. When you say the upmarket frames, do you mean the Charge Plug Prestige or something else entirely?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jul 2012)

the prestige does have a 'better' frame than the stock plug,

the 2010 plug has a 'better' frame than the 2012 plug on paper.

bikes like the Tap and Mixer have 'better' frames than both!


----------



## edindave (19 Jul 2012)

GregCollins said:


> the prestige does have a 'better' frame than the stock plug,
> 
> the 2010 plug has a 'better' frame than the 2012 plug on paper.
> 
> bikes like the Tap and Mixer have 'better' frames than both!


 
It's annoying when manufacturers reduce the quality in newer models. Pity the Tap and Mixer have hub gears. The Prestige is single butted too.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> It's annoying when manufacturers reduce the quality in newer models. Pity the Tap and Mixer have hub gears. The Prestige is single butted too.


Indeed but price points are key i guess. Lots of second hand plugs on fleabay though....


----------

